# [Xfce] RescueCD Shutdown à la fermeturede Firefox [Résolu]

## dmganges

Bonjour,

Je poste ici car SystemRescueCD est basé sur la gentoo que je connais peu, et de nombreux utilisateurs de cette distrib utilisent Xfce.

Dans le but de créer un environnement très limité sur mon PC pour mes neveux boutonneux et bidouilleurs   :Laughing:   j'ai customisé une RescueCD sur disque.

Je n'ai pas réussi à générer totalement la gestion des menus, mais j'ai trouvé quelques billes à exploiter :

http://wiki.xfce.org/fr/howto/customize-menu

Je démarre automatiquement Firefox dans Xfce, que j'ai introduit dans "Session and Startup" et je voudrais lancer un "init 0" à la fermeture de Firefox.

Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir pris la bonne option (Xfce), et je voudrais faire çà proprement !

MERCI d'avance à celles et ceux qui me donneront des infos détaillées ou qui me mettront sur la bonne voie !Last edited by dmganges on Mon Sep 05, 2011 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ /usr/bin/xfce4-session-logout --help
> 
> Utilisation :
> ...

 

----------

## dmganges

Salut netfab et MERCI pour ta réponse.

Cependant je ne vois pas comment gérer les options d'arrêt du PC, non pas au niveau de la session, mais au niveau d'un programme lancé.

Dans l'environnement graphique de Xfce, j'arrive bien à ajouter Firefox au démarrage [Session and Startup->Application Autostart], et ça fonctione. Mais je ne vois pas la possibilité de préciser une option au moment de l'arrêt de ce programme.

Dans [Session and Startup->Session], je vois bien 4 programmes, avec leur pid, mais aucune possibilité d'ajout.

Je suis donc allé dans /usr/share/applications, j'y ai trouvé firefox-bin.desktop :

[Desktop Entry]

Name=Mozilla Firefox (bin)

Comment=Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

Exec=/usr/bin/firefox-bin %U

Icon=firefox-bin-icon

Terminal=false

Type=Application

MimeType=text/html;text/xml;application/xhtml+xml;application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml;text/mml;x-scheme-handler/http;x-scheme-handler/https;

Categories=Network;WebBrowser;

là non plus je ne vois pas d'option possible à la sortie du programme !

A moins qu'on puisse mettre plusieurs programme sur la ligne Exec=

Je suis en LiveCD, je ne peux pas faire l'essais facilement...

Y autrait-il une piste de ce genre ?

encore MERCI

----------

## dmganges

Bon je crois avoir trouvé quelque chose de propre :

root@sysresccd /root/.config/autostart % ll

total 13K

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 100 Sep  5 17:39 .

drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 120 Sep  5 17:36 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  39 Sep  5 17:39 perso

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 171 Sep  5 17:38 Perso.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 165 Sep 25  2010 Terminal.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  29 Sep  5 17:36 xfce4-settings-helper-autostart.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  29 Sep 25  2010 xfce4-tips-autostart.desktop

root@sysresccd /root/.config/autostart % 

Je crée un fichier Perso.desktop qui ressemble à Terminal.desktop sauf ligne Exec=/root/.config/autostart/perso :

root@sysresccd /root/.config/autostart % cat Perso.desktop

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Version=0.9.4

Type=Application

Name=Terminal

Comment=terminal

Exec=/root/.config/autostart/perso

StartupNotify=false

Terminal=false

Hidden=false

Je crée un fichier perso :

root@sysresccd /root/.config/autostart % cat perso

trap 1 2 3

/usr/bin/firefox-bin

init 0

NB en prenant soin de ne pas mettre de & à l'exécution de /usr/bin/firefox-bin et trap pour éviter les <Ctrl C>...

Cà marche ! à l'arrêt de Firefox, le PC s'arrête net ! Les gamins peuvent s'y frotter   :Laughing: 

Il me reste à nettoyer l'environnement rescueCD : suppression des icones inutiles et dangereuses (Terminal, GParted...) et à customiser le tout.

D'un moment je ferai le howto complet sur le forum de SystemRescueCD et je mettrai un lien ici.

MERCI à netfab de m'avoir mis sur la voie !

MERCI à celles et ceux qui voudront bien me dire si au niveau sécurité c'est OK et/ou si ont peut mieux faire ?

----------

## netfab

Un simple script aurait fait l'affaire :

```

#!/bin/sh

firefox-bin

xfce4-session-logout --halt

```

Et tu appelles ce script depuis [Session and Startup->Application Autostart].

----------

## dmganges

SUPER et MERCI netfab

C'est plus propre !

----------

